# IT Jobs in HK in great demand?



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Just a quick question to find out how the job market is currently doing in HK? I am looking to find work in the IT field once I finish off my IT Support course. Is IT in great demand in HK? I'm just curious that's all.

Any useful information would be fantastic!

Steve


----------

